# So I have had mites and powder mildew now I got.....



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 2, 2015)

Bugs walking around my soil. They are white bugs. After I dumped my tray so I transplanted into bigger pots from a fresh bale of pro mix. I don't reuse my soil cause I don't want bugs. I have also noticed it grows like a green mold on top of this batch of pro mix. STANK CANT WIN!

What do you think the green mold is?
How do I get rid of bugs in my soil MP?

Sure has been a learning experience


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2015)

soil aphids? Root aphids? for bugs, have no idea what he green mold is.. we need a  picture Stank.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Bugs walking around my soil. They are white bugs. After I dumped my tray so I transplanted into bigger pots from a fresh bale of pro mix. I don't reuse my soil cause I don't want bugs. I have also noticed it grows like a green mold on top of this batch of pro mix. STANK CANT WIN!
> 
> What do you think the green mold is?
> How do I get rid of bugs in my soil MP?
> ...



Wow stank, are you running a clean operation? Not being critical  you just seems to be having rough luck lately. I agree with rose, probably aphids or soil mites...the green crap on your pro-mix just makes me want to tell you to throw it out....other than that it would be great if you could get a pic or two, might be more helpful if we could see it. Hope you find some solutions fast....tired of seeing you have troubles.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 2, 2015)

Its prob soil fungus or soil algae. Pointing a fan at your soil and letting it dry out alot should get rid of both problems.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 3, 2015)

^^ Indeed. It's more than likely algae. Generally harmless, but if you get too much it will really start eating up your nutes instead of your plant. Also attracts bugs (obviously) 

Good luck with treatment Stank. :aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 3, 2015)

Not again Stank, (shaking head in disbelief).


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2015)

Stank, this is why we don't think youtube is all that for really growing.. I kinda want to be a nasty lady and say, check with you tube.... but that would be small of me and sarcastic. lol.

You have got to have really good air circulation in there and CLEAN grow space... Some poeple even go so far as changing their clothes before going in the grow room. I don't. The environment is crucial. You need to get that dialed in and clean.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 3, 2015)

Come on Rose I always double check your advise with YouTube to make sure it's good advice .
The bugs the first time came from me being an idiot and thinking a dispensery would sell me spider mites . The PM I believe was on the mother and it being rammed into a tent even with air changes fans still had and out break.

These new bugs in the soil either came from the worm casting bag or promix bale. As soon as I did the transplanting I seen them borrowing threw the soil. 
I totally agree and understand it should be sterile and super clean. The Tent and all equipment will be supper cleaned etc after this run. I will be spraying for bugs again after I have no blooming plants. 

Will ladybugs eat soil bugs? I know they like soft shell bugs like mites.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2015)

Funny guy Stank, how do i stack up to youtube?

So, no lady bugs won't eat soil bugs. I have some SNS that says it will treat soilbugs.... do you have any?  https://www.sierranaturalscience.com/natural-pesticides/sns-203/  They have a free sample pack on there,  see if that applys to canada..that would be good. Then when you re do your room get some sticky traps, blue ones and keep that hung around your plants so you will know sooner if you have thrips or something else crawly.


----------



## lyfespan (Mar 3, 2015)

Sounds like someone needs to look into better circulation. Get a fan under that canopy to keep air moving.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2015)

While algae itself is not a problem, it probably signifies that you are either keeping your medium too wet, you do not have good drainage, or you do not have enough air movement or a combination of these things. 

Sorry you are having all these problems, but this growing cannabis can be difficult and there are, unfortunately, a lot of things that can trip you up.  Green Mojo for your plants!


----------



## sopappy (Mar 4, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> snipped respectfully...  Some poeple even go so far as changing their clothes before going in the grow room..



Definitely important coming in from the great outdoors.. at one point I was putting on coveralls but that got too tedious, I just get out of my street clothes and no outdoor footwear! 
Put filters on any air inputs from outside as well.
For the soil, stir the surface often, I use a clean brush and just move it around the surface.
You can also cut that panda paper into circles to cover your pots, cut a slit and center hole for the stem, white side up.


----------



## emrldthumb (Mar 6, 2015)

+1 for sticky traps for early warning of bugs, especially after you've already had a few outbreaks. They're cheap and effective for diagnosing many bug situations. I used to use them in my last operation and now that I'm reminded I'm ordering some myself.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2015)

I like to keep them on hand. i need to order some too, thanks emrld.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 7, 2015)

I got those on hand like gramma rose also


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 10, 2015)

I like to use mosquito dunks crushed up and sprinkled on the soil and then water it in. Its organic and very effective for soil bugs.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2015)

Stank, i am not a grandma... that is thg. but thanks anyway.


----------



## zem (Mar 10, 2015)

Stank I tried using mousetrap glue on yellow duct tape next to it a sticky trap. they both suck equally, in comparison to that line of glue that dripped on the white wall and which changed color to black by being literally covered with gnats! this stuff is messy and i never use sticky stuff in my grows. my system just doesn't attract bugs. but if you want to get sticky, you might wana try it


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 22, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> While algae itself is not a problem, it probably signifies that you are either keeping your medium too wet, you do not have good drainage, or you do not have enough air movement or a combination of these things.
> 
> Sorry you are having all these problems, but this growing cannabis can be difficult and there are, unfortunately, a lot of things that can trip you up.  Green Mojo for your plants!



:yeahthat:

I gotta go with THG here. Everything I've read here and in other threads just points to a too wet medium first and foremost and a nod to the air movement. (We need a hand rocking smiley)

Haven't used the term in some time, but used to call it loving the plant to death.

DD


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ya well THG is so far off it ain't funny. Plants sweat if 2 leafs are touching it doesn't matter how much airflow you have when you move the leaf of the other there will be water on that leaf now leave the water long enough you got PM.

I wish people would think for themselves then jump on THG you know what.


----------



## zem (Mar 23, 2015)

with fans running properly, you should not be getting any PM. i have had crammed grows plants over each others, yes i suffered in yield, but no PM


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Ya well THG is so far off it ain't funny. Plants sweat if 2 leafs are touching it doesn't matter how much airflow you have when you move the leaf of the other there will be water on that leaf now leave the water long enough you got PM.
> 
> I wish people would think for themselves then jump on THG you know what.



Wrong again Stank.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm wrong but I have 12 plants crammed in a room with 3 circulating fans. When I turn the plants I have water on the leaves if I leave it I have PM

Rather then say I'm wrong tell me why. But you just jumped on her bandwagon cause you didn't explain proved my point

I know what I see .
Next your gonna tell me leaves don't sweat


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2015)

If you have good air circulation you won't get PM. Unless, you didn't clean up well and have mold spores in your stuff.   Are you pulling air out of the room?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok I believe that. Yes the mothers could have had PM and that's where it came from .

Yes I pull outside air with a hepa filter on it


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2015)

Do you need a dehumidifier?  How is the humidity. I can't stress how hard it is to really clean a room. Every cord needs to be washed off, the whole room. It is a pita to do, but otherwise you are going to have problems Stank, and we want you to grow dank stank.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 23, 2015)

No dehumidifier my house is very dry in these months highest iv seen RH is 15%
I will probably need one in spring summer.

Yes Rose I hear yea on the cleaning. Take fans apart clean every inch if you miss 1 spour your screwed. Bloom is done end of the month with scrub everything before I put new plants In I also die foiled the leafs a lot so they don't sweat on each other


----------



## zem (Mar 23, 2015)

stank, i can assure you, that you have bad exhaust. i cannot see how pm can build up even without oscillating fans, at 15% RH if you had air exchange, even with mold spores around, cuz theyre everywhere really


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 23, 2015)

How can water form on leaves at 15% RH?

Are you sure that is the RH in your grow area?


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 23, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Ya well THG is so far off it ain't funny. Plants sweat if 2 leafs are touching it doesn't matter how much airflow you have when you move the leaf of the other there will be water on that leaf now leave the water long enough you got PM.
> 
> I wish people would think for themselves then jump on THG you know what.



Why ask for advice, to only insult other members ?

How low are your room temps going during the dark cycle ? It sounds like an air exchange problem to me, you need more exhaust/air changes per hour.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2015)

Good point Bwana.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 23, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I'm wrong but I have 12 plants crammed in a room with 3 circulating fans. When I turn the plants I have water on the leaves if I leave it I have PM
> 
> Rather then say I'm wrong tell me why. But you just jumped on her bandwagon cause you didn't explain proved my point
> 
> ...



Ok, leaves don't sweat. :rofl::bolt:

Back in SoFl where the RH rarely dropped below 80%, the leaves didn't sweat. Just one small fan and no exhaust.

You are simply over watering or over misting, or over something with the moisture. Say under 40%rh much less 15%, plants are going to be conserving water, not trying to 'sweat' it out from the leaves. IF they are sweating, there is too much moisture and they are trying to get rid of it. Think about it, it's just common sense.

DD


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2015)

Lack of air exchange IMO.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 24, 2015)

Droopy Dog said:


> Ok, leaves don't sweat. :rofl::bolt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But leaves don't sweat you said it it must be true.

So when the leaves touch each other and you move it and thier is tons of water on that leaf what is it? 
Sweating perspiring etc


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2015)

I think it is called transperation.

But it is mostly an invisible function of the plant.

The only time I have seen moisture on my leaves was while running CO² in a closed room at 95° and the exhaust was  unplugged from the controller. Felt like 99% humidity in there.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 24, 2015)

The only time I see it is when a leaf is on top of another leaf. When I move the leaf of the other leaf it is soaked. 
I will snap a pic next time it happens.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2015)

noun
Transpiration is the process where plants absorb water through the roots and then give off water vapor through pores in their leaves.

Almost had it Duck..one lousy letter.  Good memory, you must smoke cannabis.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 24, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> The only time I see it is when a leaf is on top of another leaf. When I move the leaf of the other leaf it is soaked.
> I will snap a pic next time it happens.



You aren't crazy, I see this everyday in my rooms. PCDuck nailed it, it's transpiration. I sit at 50% RH or higher all the time, and never have had a PM issue. Not "nay saying" anything, just thinking maybe your exhaust isn't up to par? That is, if you're getting PM...you'll get transpiration no matter what, if 2 leaves are touching for an amount of time. I will defoliate like crazy just before the flip and during the stretch. But I still get this. In fact, I'm sure if I go up there now I can move a leaf and find this.


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 24, 2015)

:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> noun
> Transpiration is the process where plants absorb water through the roots and then give off water vapor through pores in their leaves.
> 
> Almost had it Duck..one lousy letter.  Good memory, you must smoke cannabis.



Dog gone that stuff. Always making me mess them letters up. :bong:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 25, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You aren't crazy, I see this everyday in my rooms. PCDuck nailed it, it's transpiration. I sit at 50% RH or higher all the time, and never have had a PM issue. Not "nay saying" anything, just thinking maybe your exhaust isn't up to par? That is, if you're getting PM...you'll get transpiration no matter what, if 2 leaves are touching for an amount of time. I will defoliate like crazy just before the flip and during the stretch. But I still get this. In fact, I'm sure if I go up there now I can move a leaf and find this.


 
I'm @ 35% 
same thing happened yesterday, overlapping leafs = pool of water
re arrange the leafs, (which overlapped which etc) redirected and turned the fan up to 2 (still early veg) guess its time 
just checked, no water but I can see right where the damage was done from yesterday.
I "comb" my hands through the canopy each night 
or give each main stem a shake just to ruffle the leafs up
:48:
PS
I have had mold on my beads in the net-pot but never up in the canopy


----------

